
Capital One says data breach affected 100M credit card applications - antimora
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/capital-one-data-breach-compromises-tens-of-millions-of-credit-card-applications-fbi-says/2019/07/29/72114cc2-b243-11e9-8f6c-7828e68cb15f_story.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342)

190+ points

